# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Laserlite roof - to hot for summer HELP!!

## helpneeded

I am after a bit (or a lot) of advice please.  I have a sunroom/enclosed pergola that has a flat clear laserlite roof.  It is extremely hot and unusable during the summer.  I have had more than one discussion with my partner and my dad and we cannot decide whether to paint the laserlite white or put shadecloth over the top.  I have even suggested taking the roof off, pitching it and using colourbond (which is way too time consuming and expensive!!)  Will roof vents make any difference???  Hope someone can help and thanks again :Doh:

----------


## Claw Hama

We had a similar problem on our back deck, we used to have a number of Oak trees that used to drop needles all over it. That provided the insulation and shade, the trees are now gone and up went the temp. Tried the shade cloth but even after fastening it down it used to flap in windy conditions and make a noise. We ended up putting some timber panels made from Western Red Cedar under neath. We left gaps of about 500 mm around the edge so we still get light in but the bulk of the area is now shaded from the under side. The deck roof is open and so vented so the hot air can escape. If yours is enclosed you could as you said put a couple of vents in to let the heat our. I did paint the top side of the Wester Red White to reflect the heat back out.
Works realy well. Good luck.

----------


## cherub65

Can you post a pic?, wouldn't recommend painting laserlite

----------


## Vernonv

We have laserlite on a pergola and have the same problem. We fixed it my running 3 strands of SS cable along the length of the pergola and have cloth running along the cables (a bit like curtains but horizontal and fixed either side and the middle). During summer we can pull the cloth out (closing the curtain) and block out the sun and "pull" the cloth during winter, to let in the sun.

----------


## nww1969

Do you have the actual Laserlite brand sheeting. 
The company Makes two kinds of sheeting, one cheap and the other expensive
the expensive one may be Laserlite or Laserlite 2000 no sure which one but one 
has a higher rated heat defusing capability. 
I think it would be more expensive to replace and might be cheaper as other poster 
mentioned with shade cloth and need some kind of ventilation.

----------


## China

I almost made the same mistake until I went a mates house who had the clear stuff, I went for the opal colour big dfference. My mate ended up painting his and it helped dramaticly, althogh it does void the warrenty

----------


## helpneeded

Thankyou everyone for the advice.  I think I have managed to create an album and post pics as requested.  Anymore advice is greatly appreciated!!! :Biggrin:

----------


## kevvy

I have bronze Laserlite which is half way between top and bottom with UV light and heat. 
I choosen Laserlite to let the light and warmth to my family room in winter and used cream 80% shade cloth under the Laserite roof. It is nice with plenty of light through but block out heat in summer. 
Remove shade cloth in winter, it mount on dowel at each end , goes over timber but under Laser lite roof. 
I will post picture next time I snap photo in day time.

----------


## murray44

Helpneeded, 
I've had a look at your album. I see the problem  :Eek: . 
I've never seen Laserlite used over an area that has enclosed walls. That is always going to be a stinker. Normally you have Laserlite over pergolas with 2 or 3 open sides. You really have a sunroom! 
Can't help other than to say you really need some sort of shade system above all that.

----------


## tassie1

I just happened to be doing a quick google search and I came across this. Laserlite 2000 clear polycarb has a heat reduction percentage of 0%, so it won't help cool a warm room down. A roof vent may help in terms of introducing a breeze, but the heat that comes through the roof is radiant heat, so it won't do that much. Your best bet would probably be to install some corrugated grey or bronze tinted polycarb sheet. 
As for painting the sheets I'd advise strongly against it because the chemicals will erode it and you'll void your warranty.

----------

